# Languedoc contry of Cathars



## marax0 (Sep 22, 2006)

Few shots by me and friends from Southern France
no translation is needed?

Subtitles were made in polish but i decided to translate them...


Languedoc - Country of Cathars


Castle Miglos


Castle Miglos


Fortified cave in Bouan, headquater of Cathar's Bishops


Dolmen Sem


Castle of Lordat


Castle of Carcassone


Valley of Ariege river




Monument in memory of Cathars that were burnt by Holly Inquisition in 1242


Castle of Montsegur


Foix Castle


Puivert Castle





Queribus Castle


Queribus castle


Peyerpertuse castle





I realy enjoyed my holiday...


feel free to coment


----------



## marax0 (Sep 22, 2006)

bump!!

Comment anyone??
Diss me or sht?


----------



## pouzet (Oct 5, 2005)

*Indeed great pics*

The castle of Carcasonne is incredibly beautiful.
Rebuilt in the 19° century.


----------



## marax0 (Sep 22, 2006)

beautiful or not... 
the history of this great castle isnt a nig thing to be proud of... itsn;t ??

I rather prefer those white castles...
love that Limestone and sandstone!!


----------



## marax0 (Sep 22, 2006)

people coment plx


----------



## CHIsentinel (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful pictures!! This castle in this image was used in the Johnny Depp movie "the Ninth Gate" (one of my favorites), directed by Roman Polanski:


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Excellent photos kay: Great views and LOTS of history. Thanks for sharing your, and your friends' photos with us.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Some other photos of Cathar Castles:

Quéribus:









Peyrepertuse:



























Villerouge Termenes:









Lagrasse abbey:









Carcassonne:


----------



## marax0 (Sep 22, 2006)

nice shots 

Where is this castle?











I was very impressed with Queribus..
That rock is soooo Massive..
I cant realy imagine how anyone could even think of conquering it..

Did you enjou visiting Carcassone?? Nice piece of architecture, but they shouldnt be proud of their history


----------



## Xandru (Aug 21, 2006)

looks really great!!!!!!

and now I know that "zamek" means "castle"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

marax0 said:


> nice shots


Thank you 



marax0 said:


> Where is this castle?


It's an abbey in the city of Lagrasse
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagrasse
http://www.lagrasse.com/uk/index.htm



marax0 said:


> Did you enjou visiting Carcassone??


Yes but it was too crowdy...


----------



## svast (Dec 6, 2004)

Impressiv, nice pic's.


----------



## marax0 (Sep 22, 2006)

of course its not only country of casltles, also its famous for this bridge

Ponte du diavolo





thermes







bump


----------

